# Old School 1993 Targa Hexfet HX-4CH Four (4) Channel Amp Amplifier 600 Watts



## mizatt32

My amp for auction 

Old School 1993 Targa HEXFET HX 4CH Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier 600 Watts | eBay


----------

